
Ask HN: Examples of really great ReactJS code bases? - hoodoof
I want to learn from the best.<p>Do you know of any open source ReactJS code bases that are very well implemented?  Ideally using Redux, and ideally the application should not be so large that it would be hard to extract good lessons from without first understanding the architecture.
======
claudiulodro
The WordPress.com user interface is all done in React. It's a complete
reimplementation of the WordPress admin area as a single-page React app. Might
be on the larger side, as far as React codebases.
[https://github.com/Automattic/wp-calypso](https://github.com/Automattic/wp-
calypso)

------
sabarasaba
Mozilla payments-ui its pretty good [https://github.com/mozilla/payments-
ui](https://github.com/mozilla/payments-ui)

